# The Halloween Logo



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

A great holiday logo :goodjob:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Another outstanding job no doubt by the uber talented Mr. Stuart Sweet


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh wow, Stuart ... you've outdone youself ... it's the best you've done!!!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Agreed... very good job on this one. 

I need a "skin" like that for my dish Stuart. I know what you do for a living... perhaps a business adventure is in your near future.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

barryb said:


> Agreed... very good job on this one.
> 
> I need a "skin" like that for my dish Stuart. I know what you do for a living... perhaps a business adventure is in your near future.


I think somewhere a while ago we nudged him about this very thing. I think you are right, he could make some kewl skins and sell them. Excellent Logo!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Pretty dang cool. 

Now all we need is an evil laugh when the we open DBSTalk. :lol:

Mike


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

We need to send Stuart over to the Shark Tank.

http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank/


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job as usual Mr. Sweet.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice as always Mr Sweet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart....you obviously work hard to top yourself on these!

Nice work.

Of course for me....using a simple Kit Kat bar would have sufficed.....:lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I REALLY like it! I want a black dish lol Why can't they make the plastic on the LNBs black? lol


----------

